#kubuntu-se 2011-07-18
<Flygisoft> free space: 1305.54/2621.27 GB (49.8%)
<x_link> :D
<Flygisoft> :O
<Flygisoft> 21:33:29 up 592 days, 4:36, 1 user, load average: 1.13, 1.07, 1.02
<x_link> =)
<x_link> Nice
 * x_link gör 00:00-dansen!
#kubuntu-se 2012-07-17
<ibm> xubuntu kanalen är det xubuntu-se eller xubuntu-sv alla andra ubuntu dist är ju -se
<ibm> vet någon här inne
<x_link> Ingen aning.
<ibm> hur hittar jag kanalen för stockholm lug föreningen
<x_link> lug?
<ibm> ja stockholm lug eller slug som står för stockholm linux user group
#kubuntu-se 2012-07-18
<snick> hej alla sötnozar där ute.. jag är ny inom ubuntu och har en fråga.. jag har windows 7.. och undrar om man kan radera sin win7.. och därefter installera full ubuntu på den. tack för hjälper <3 ( har en krafit acer dator)
<x_link> Hur menar du?
<x_link> Om du kan radera allt på din hårddisk och sedan installera Ubuntu?
<snitch_^> x_link jag tnkte köra skrivbords ubunton
<x_link> Jo, men du vill inte ha Windows kvar alls längre menar du?
<snitch_^> aa
<snitch_^> exakt
<snitch_^> helst inte
<x_link> Okej, men det är ju bara att installera Ubuntu så försvinner allt?
<x_link> Du väljer bara att radera allt på disken under installationen.
<x_link> Är det Ubuntu eller Kubuntu du ska installera?
<snitch_^> x_link
<snitch_^> sry va afk,, köket
<snitch_^> x_link vilket är bäst till o läsa sig hacka med ?
<snitch_^> tex
<snitch_^> och x_link om jag... nu tankar ubuntu måste jag bränna det på en CD skriva eller kan jag göra detdirekt från windows och sen därefter radera win medan jag installerar ubuntu ?
<x_link> snitch_^: Du kan bränna det på en skiva eller lägga in det på en USB.
<x_link> 16:45 < snitch_^> x_link vilket är bäst till o läsa sig hacka  med ?
<x_link> "läsa sig hacka med" eller "lära sig att hacka med"?
<snitch_^> backtrack
<snitch_^> osv osv
<snitch_^> =)
<snitch_^> asså
<snitch_^> lära sig att hacka med
<snitch_^> då
<snitch_^> snitch_^
<snitch_^> x_link
<snitch_^> ska kolla om jag har ngn usb hemma
<x_link> Okej
<x_link> Du behöver väl inte just Linux för att lära dig att hacka =)
<x_link> Menmen, ska iväg nu.
<x_link> Hej så länge
<snitch_^> x_link linux är väll det bästa operatvisystemet till det?
<snitch_^> aa sure hare så gött
<snitch_^> jag ladda ner ubuntu nu
<snitch_^> 33%
<snitch_^> hoppas jag gissar rätt på att konfiga den och att jag ej får windows sen
#kubuntu-se 2013-07-15
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Ja nu är man hemma igen
<Flygisoft> Varit borta också :P
<Philip5> aha
<Philip5> gjort något kul?
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Varit i stugan i en vecka, tagit det lungt mest bara :)
<Flygisoft> lugnt*
<Philip5> låter skönt
<Flygisoft> Jorå
<Philip5> jag lider nu mest sviterna av västkusten. plockar flagor från axlarna stora som femkronor och är fortfarande röd på magen :O
<Philip5> kan inte vara nyttigt för en innemänniska som jag som är rätt blek av mig annars som andra kontorsråttor
<Flygisoft> Haha :D
<Flygisoft> illa det där
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Skönt på semstern då?
<Philip5> jo det var najs. den här veckan blir mer soft och en vända till sthlm över dagen. gå på fotografiska och kolla runt i lite fotobutiker, fika och lite sånt
<Flygisoft> Ah nice :)
<Philip5> jodå
<Flygisoft> Ska dra till stockholm om någon vecka också hade jag tänkt, ska dit och byta en server och hälsa på syrran
<Philip5> aha, ja det brukar vara kul att åka dit och skönt att komma där ifrån
<Flygisoft> Haha ja det ligger något i det
#kubuntu-se 2013-07-16
<Philip5> maxjezy: nu måste du avlägga rapport vart du höll hus igår
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Du ska inte ha en BNC? Missar du inget i kanalerna :P
<Philip5> nä sånt är jobbigt ju ;)
<Philip5> du menar att du vet varför han var borta utan att söka ledigt från mig??
<Flygisoft> Haha ne jag har då ingen aning :P
<Flygisoft> Inte är det jobbigt, är mycket bra grejer ;D
<Philip5> näj jag kan lägga pengar på fotopylar ;)
<Flygisoft> Du kan få gratis av mig
<Flygisoft> :P
<Philip5> du har egen server uppe 24/7 eller?
<Philip5> gillar ju att köra konversation som klient och vet inte riktigt hur det går ihop sig med en bnc
<Philip5> ska visst funka men har aldrig testat
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Jo jag har servrar igång 24/7 som är till företaget, säljer BNCs och lite annat där
<Flygisoft> konversation kör jag på min laptop och det fungerar till BNC :)
<maxjezy> funkar det till mIRC?
<maxjezy> Philip5, jag vet inte vad som hände igår
<maxjezy> jag vaknade upp på ett sjukhus i usa och pratade bara svenska, mins typ ingenting.
<Flygisoft> Jo det fungerar till mIRC
<maxjezy> hur säker är ens text?
<maxjezy> kan dina klienter läsa den?
<Flygisoft> Via SSL om du väljer att köra via den porten
<Philip5> maxjezy: hehe, jasså det var du som var "strongbow"?! ;)
<Flygisoft> Nej ingen annan kan läsa din text, så länge dom inte är i samma kanal ;)
<maxjezy> Philip5, ja, dom säger det.
<maxjezy> ja vet inte.
<maxjezy> Flygisoft, det verkar allt för osäkert med text som kan läsas i kanaler
<Flygisoft> Sen om IRC-servern har stöd för SSL så blir det ju krypterat hela vägen
<maxjezy> låter ju säkert
<maxjezy> jag har endå inget att dölja nästan
<Flygisoft> Det loggas ju dock här så den biten kan du ju inte ändra på
<Philip5> hehe, nä
<Philip5> men alla PM av tvivelaktig karaktär som maxjezy skickar loggas ju inte
<Flygisoft> Haha
<Flygisoft> sant deT :P
<Philip5> alla skamliga förslag och påhopp
<Flygisoft> Kan bara tänka mig
<Philip5> ofta är de det otänkbara annars
<maxjezy> jag kör windows, det kan vara något fel på teckenkodningen eller något.
 * maxjezy likes windows
<Philip5> jo du är ju lite skadad på det sättet
<maxjezy> :)
<Flygisoft> Jaha Philip5 har du beställt något mer kul då?
<Philip5> Flygisoft: nä jag väntar nog till nya löningen så jag kan ha lite semesterpengar
<Flygisoft> Jajemen :)
<Philip5> åker nog till sthlm imorgon över dagen och det kanske blir något impulsköp där förutom att härja runt lite
<Flygisoft> Haha :P
<maxjezy> har verkligen försökt ta en bra bild med vidvinkel, men de går inte :)
<maxjezy> fisheyelook gör sig inte bra på foto
<Philip5> bara för film eller?
<Philip5> du som har drömt om fisheyes
<maxjezy> ja, vill man ha skärpa så är det bäst för film
<maxjezy> det är endå mitt favoritobjektiv
<Philip5> skarpt blir det väl men konstiga perspektiv
<Philip5> så du ångrar inte köpet då
<maxjezy> näe
<maxjezy> ska sälja mitt 18-55 och köpa ett manfrotto stativ
<Philip5> om du hittar någon köpare
<maxjezy> de säljer som smör på tradera
<Philip5> är det inte så att många bara försöker sälja dem?
<maxjezy> http://www.tradera.com/nikon-af-s-dx-18-55-3-5-5-6g-vr-auktion_301999_186565054
<maxjezy> http://www.tradera.com/nikon-nikkor-af-s-dx-18-55-3-5-5-6-g-vr-auktion_301999_185688184
<Philip5> var det värsta
<maxjezy> http://www.tradera.com/nikon-nikkor-af-s-dx-18-55-3-5-5-6-g-vr-auktion_301999_185392668
<maxjezy> de verkar gå för runt 7-8 hundra
<Philip5> jo det blir inte så mycket
<maxjezy> de blir en slant
#kubuntu-se 2013-07-17
<Philip5> Flygisoft: du då? har inte du beställt något skoj eller är på väg?
<Philip5> Flygisoft: ser att Pipo M6 har kommit nu också och specen på den ser riktigt intressant ut
<Philip5> måste googla lite reviews
<Philip5> Flygisoft: japp då är det bestämt! blir till att beställa en pipo m6 nästa vecka när löningen kommer :D
<Philip5> från tablettkungen
#kubuntu-se 2013-07-18
<Philip5> maxjezy: jasså idag passar det att vara här. försöker du låta oss tro att du har ett liv utanför irc?! ;)
<maxjezy> nja.
<maxjezy> igår var jag iväg lite :)
<Philip5> mystiskt ;)
<Philip5> kanske filmade till ditt mästerverk?
<maxjezy> tyvärr inte, hade varit nice om ja hade haft kameran med mig
<maxjezy> och zoom objektiv
<maxjezy> det åkte runt en typ 100 meter hög lyftkran på östersjön
<Philip5> zoom som i telezoom eller?
<maxjezy> eller, här intill sundsvall
<maxjezy> ah, minst 1 km räckvidd behöver den
<Philip5> du har ju ett zoom som du ska sälja ;)
<maxjezy> jo, den är ju dock vidvinkel
<maxjezy> nästintill
<Philip5> 50 är inte riktigt vidvinkel på din
<Philip5> min mesta tele är på 200mm. vore kul med mer
<maxjezy> 200 mm hade nog funkat 
<Philip5> du får skaffa ett
<Philip5> nikon 200/f2.0 ;)
<maxjezy> dessutom såg jag ett jävla regn av fallskärmshoppare igår
<maxjezy> typ 20 st
<maxjezy> jo, får göra det
<Philip5> och ingen kamera så någon tror dig
<maxjezy> jag hade med mig en kompis som tror mig :)
<Philip5> en mutbar kompis
<Philip5> maxjezy: vad står på inköpslistan i film och fotoväg nu då?
<maxjezy> ska nog skaffa ett par extra batterier
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Nice, bara beställa då ;D
<Philip5> Flygisoft: jo
<Philip5> Flygisoft: fast idag blev det ju lite klurigare
<Flygisoft> Jaså?
<Philip5> jo för Cube U9GT5 II har ju kommit nu med nästan samma spec som pipo m6
<Philip5> men jag lutar ändå at m6an för den verkar ha bättre community och stöd från tillverkaren
<Philip5> cube verkar ju inte ens ha egen webbsajt för kunder men det har ju pipo med uppdateringar av rom och sånt för sina modeller
<Flygisoft> Ah okej
<Flygisoft> Det är ju en fördel
<Philip5> så ska jag nog också beställa en analog mellanformatskamera från japan
<Philip5> importera en begagnad. känns lite läskigt att köpa begagnat så där på distans
<Philip5> omdömmen på slitage kan ju vara rätt subjektiva hur säljaren beskriver det
<Philip5> ändå mycket billigare att köpa därifrån
<maxjezy> Philip5, sitter du och äter kvällsgröten nurå?
<Philip5> nä jag har fashat om min mobil med en annan rom och testat
<maxjezy> aha, då sitter du inte och kollar på trailerparkboys med andra ord.
<Philip5> näpp
<Philip5> imorgon blir det nog en vända till stockholm och göra stan
#kubuntu-se 2013-07-19
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Tjena tjena
<Philip5> tjena
<Flygisoft> varit i stockholm nu då?
<Philip5> nä jag åker om 1 timme
<Flygisoft> Ah okej
<Flygisoft> trevligt
<Philip5> gör stan en vända och går på fotografiska
<Philip5> de har ju en utställning med hemut newton nu
<Philip5> http://fotografiska.eu/Museet/Utstaellningar/Helmut-Newton
<Philip5> lite naket :P
<Philip5> ska jag hälsa storstan att du kommer nästa vecka så de kan förbereda sig?
<Flygisoft> Haha ja är nog lika bra det :P
<Flygisoft> Ja naket är ju alltid trevligt
<Philip5> Flygisoft: stockholmarna blev lite oroliga idag när de fick höra att du var påväg. de vet inte om de hinner förbereda staden på dig
#kubuntu-se 2013-07-20
<Philip5> maxjezy: nått för dig? 50mm med f1.2! :D  http://www.blocket.se/stockholm/Nikon_50mm_f_1_2_AI_s_48222352.htm
<Philip5> plus att den är jäkligt snygg
<Philip5> helt manuell
<maxjezy> näe, 50 mm är nog inget ja satsar på igen.
<Philip5> för mycket tele ;)
#kubuntu-se 2013-07-21
<Philip5> maxjezy: har du sett den här videon? verkar ju vara som gjord för dig... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tq7uoF6AAbg
<Philip5> han verkar köra med samyang 8mm
<maxjezy> grymt objektiv :)
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Var det bra i stockholm då?
<Philip5> Flygisoft: jodå men det var galet mycket turister överallt
<Philip5> särskilt när jag gick delar av drottningatan genom gamla stan till slussen
<Philip5> Flygisoft: var ju på fotografiska som bland annat ställer ut av helmut newton
<Flygisoft> Ja är väl dom tiderna nu, folk är där och tittar
<Flygisoft> Var det bra?
<Philip5> jo västerlånggatan känns lite kitsch med alla små butiker som säljer skit mitt i det pitoreska gamla stan
<maxjezy> skulle vara en rad med kamerabutiker där 
<maxjezy> leica store, nikon store, canon store, fisheye store osv.
<Flygisoft> Philip6: Inga nya fynd på gång snart då?
<Flygisoft> Och btw, köpte du något i stockholm?
<Philip5> köpte bara 2 fotoböcker
<Philip5> och det kommer fyndas när löningen kommer i veckan
<Philip5> iaf beställas
<Philip5> en kinaplatta och en analog mellanformatskamera ska beställas
<Philip5> Flygisoft: du då? ska du köpa nått i storstan eller bara byta server för den har fel??
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Ingen aning faktiskt, ser om man hittar något roligt :P
<Flygisoft> Ska dit och byta en server som har fallit ur tiden, ska byta den till en lite nyare
<Philip5> egen server eller kopplat till jobb?
<Philip5> men jag var in i 2 fotobutiker och en butik som säljer beganade fotoprylar när jag var där men kollade mest
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Den är till företaget
<Philip5> inte riktigt lika kul då kanske
<Flygisoft> Är ju mitt egna företag så :P
<Philip5> aha, ja då kanske det är roligare :)
<Flygisoft> Haha jo
<maxjezy> Flygisoft, jag söker jobb hos dig nu.
<maxjezy> får jag jobb?
<Flygisoft> Linux haxor och grejar med sånt antar jag
<Philip5> maxjezy: kanske praktik som picolo hos Flygisoft
<Flygisoft> :D
<maxjezy> jag kan tänka mig att göra 3D grejer eller prata i telefon
<Flygisoft> Dåligt på den fronten tyvärr
<Philip5> maxjezy: Flygisoft kör med arbetsprov där du måste kunna koka kaffe, hålla upp dörrar och springa ärenden i höga klackar
<Flygisoft> HAha :D
<Flygisoft> Helt klart
<Flygisoft> Sen är det ju även fotmassage som jag ska bli försedd med
<Philip5> ja det är viktigt
<Philip5> Flygisoft: blir nog en pipo m6 från tablettkungen i veckan
<Flygisoft> Ah nice, du fastnat på den nu då?
<Philip5> japp
<Philip5> och så känns det som pipo har bättre support och community vad gäller uppdateringar efteråt än cube som annars är alternativet
<Flygisoft> Mjo det är ju bra
<Philip5> Flygisoft: ska köpa ett begagnad sådat här monster till kamera :D   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=phc0a65kRiU
<Philip5> fet och go
<Philip5> inget för maxjezy för den kan inte filma 
<Flygisoft> Ah nice :D
<Flygisoft> Vanliga filmrullar i denna eller är det något speciall?
<Philip5> jo "vanliga" men varje negativ är 6x7 cm så det blir ganska stora negativ
<Flygisoft> Ah
<Flygisoft> Pilla på och framkalla hemma då? :)
<Philip5> så småning om. blir nog till en början att lämna in och framkalla negativ som sedan scannas in
<maxjezy> kanske dags och sälja kameran
<maxjezy> redan 12k exponeringar
<Philip5> du har väl inte använt den mer än 5% innan den kan behöva service
<Philip5> då byta slutare
#kubuntu-se 2014-07-17
<Philip5> Flygisoft: lever du i sommarvärmen?
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Jorå, hemma från stugan nu
<Flygisoft> brb
<Philip5> oki
<Philip5> brb, reboot
<Philip5> så
<Flygisoft> Ska dra iväg på stan nu, kommer sen :P
<Philip5> oki
#kubuntu-se 2014-07-19
<Philip5> sitter ni gossar här och trycker?!
<maxjezy> Nej, jag har varit ute och ätit glass och pizza
<Philip5> lyx
<Philip5> jag ska nog beställa en pizza snart jag också
<Philip5> har åskat och regnat här men nu vågar man sig nog ut
<maxjezy> här är det helt galet soligt och för jävla varmt
<Philip5> exakt
<maxjezy> Philip5, har du köpt nå roligt på senaste då?
<Philip5> inte så mycket. har mest stånkat i värmen
<maxjezy> ah, jo det har varit varmt den senaste tiden
<maxjezy> bättre än det var i början av sommarn
<maxjezy> då var det kyligt och risigt väder 
<Philip5> det är bäst när det är ca 22 grader och sol
<maxjezy> jag har diggat de molniga dagarna bäst, men ibland blir det så kvavt och jävligt så man kräks
<maxjezy> lättare att jobba när det inte är 30 grader i skuggan
<maxjezy> Philip5, blev det några bra bilder på semestern?
<maxjezy> antar du hade godt om tid att fota solnedgångar med så fint väder vi hade
<Philip5> inte så mycket faktiskt och det som blev blev mest snapshots
<maxjezy> då får jag nöja mig med att titta på Flygisoft's solnedgångar på flickr
<Philip5> hehe
#kubuntu-se 2015-07-14
<Philip5> Flygisoft: nu har brudarna börja skriva insända frågor om dig och hur de ska göra...  för det är väl du som är "hetast i byn" utanför sundsvall??!! ;)   http://www.aftonbladet.se/relationer/article21048357.ab
